# Comfort Zack Morris about his upcoming EGD in this thread:



## 21989 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm terrified!I have it on Friday morning. I mean, I'm sure by this time in two days I'll be laughing at how easy the procedure was, but until till then, I'm having those worst case scenario thoughts. What if the drugs don't work? What if they puncture something? You know, ridiculous things like that..


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey Zack;It's perfectly normal to have anxiety over a test you've never had before. There will be doctors and nurses monitoring you the whole time, so if they see you are uncomfortable, they will give you more medication. A lot of people fall asleep during the procedure and don't remember any of it after coming out. You're not being ridiculous, you're being normal. It will be ok. I'll be expecting the same pep talk before I go in to get my first colonoscopy on the 9th!







It will be ok!! BREATHE!!!


----------



## harleyjlm (Nov 23, 2005)

The prep the night before is the worst. I didn't remember anything about the procedure itself. They sedated me well. Wasn't a big deal.I was a nervous wreck leading up to it too. Like you say in two days you'll be laughing at how easy it was.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey Zack;How'd your colonoscopy go? I hope everything went well for you!!


----------



## 20730 (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope this is not to late to be of assistance. I was very recently in the same boat as you. I had to have an upper endoscopy last month and I was more or less terrified about it. The fear of the test was far worse than the test itself which was very fast and no big deal in the end. They gave me propofol, I was in a nice sleep for about 15 minutes, I woke up and it was done. It was my first medical procedure ever and I am a bit of a nervous type but in hindsight I made a mountain out of a mole hill worrying about it. It turned out that I had gastritis and now I am going next week for a colonoscopy to "complete the study" and I am way more relaxed about medical tests now. I am worried they will find something, but not worried about the procedure itself.Good luck.


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Isnt Zack Morris the TV name of the blonde guy who was the star of that teen sit-com "Saved By the Bell" ? Thought so !!!


----------



## 21989 (Feb 13, 2007)

I believe LOLZ is the appropiate response to the endoscopy.Piece of cake. really. I was shaking like crazy waiting to go in, and had that fear that the sedation wouldn't affect me, but boy was I wrong. I woke up thinking that the procedure hadn't even been done yet. I'll admit, the spray in teh back of the throat and the mouth piece were teh worst part of it.From what my wife was told by the doctor, my stomach was kind of irratated. That's all tehy told her. They said that I had a follow-up appointment with my regular doctor 3 weeks from now.I was kind of pissed about that. I wanna know what's wrong with me NOW. I actually want to have the colonoscopy so we can find out why I have excessive bowel movements. I was prescribed nexium and some calcium pills. I'll admit that I'm not as gassy as I used to be, but I still had one of my bowel movement episodes yesterday. I'm used to kind of hanging out on the toilet by this point though.


----------



## 20730 (Feb 26, 2007)

"irritated stomach" probably means gastritis. I had the same diagnosis. They probably took a couple of tissue samples and when you go for your follow-up they can tell you why it is irritated. Normally it is from the h-pylori bacteria I think. As it turns out mine was not from bacteria but from diet (spicy foods, fatty foods, citrus and caffiene can cause damage for some people). You will probably have to take some acid-blocking medicine and go on a restricted diet for a couple of months. No big deal once you get used to it!


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Zack;I'm glad your's went well!! I wish that I could get the profolol, but my Gastro doc said they can't get it in VA. Or that it's very hard to get their hands on some. So, none of that for me!







It better be something good, that's all I can say!!


----------

